# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  LivebookAI, AI writer, Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist2

Founder - Kevin Ashley

livebookai.com

youtube.com/channel/UCC3mFq3ymwICrjOaJ0CiI1A

twitter.com/LivebookAI

linkedin.com/company/livebookai

----------


## Airicist2

LivebookAI - Artificial Intelligence Writer

Jun 7, 2022




> Create AI campaigns in seconds with LivebookAI - for content agencies, copywriters and businesses.
> 
> Livebook AI is a content and advertising platform powered by artificial intelligence.  We generate content for the most demanding clients and needs – from professional articles, documentation, to popular and blog posts, news, stories, fiction, recipes, interesting facts, trivia and more.
> 
> With our unique A.I. content composition engine, we are the best in the market for automatically producing long, richly formatted content, including multi-page articles (1-30 pages more), stories in more than 2,000+ genres and categories.
> 
> Customizable - Our AI is customizable for your audience and business and is streamlined, you can set up a new campaign in less than 5 minutes and our A.I. will create your content daily or as needed.
> 
> High quality - Livebook AI takes pride of its AI content quality: in fact we are the only ones in the market offering human content moderation, safety filters and even multi-stage quality control.
> ...

----------

